# Dead Lo Co fly contest - free stuff



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

10% off all orders. Use promo code *MOIST* now through sunday!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Well damn


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Well damn


Lol just go put a redfish in that evo already so I can flow u a freebie


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Jfack said:


> Lol just go put a redfish in that evo already so I can flow u a freebie


I'm trying man, hopefully saturday!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Last day for 10% off. Use promo code MOIST


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Everyone go follow our instagram and Facebook to keep up! got some cool stuff in the works, some new designs and hats coming soon.

10% off for easter weekend, use promo code TARPONBUNNY

Anyone in the titusville area stop by flounder creek outfitters to grab some of our short sleeves while you're shopping for new fly gear.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Anyone like pepper?


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Nick Clark took the win on redfish on fly. Congrats! First tarpon on fly is still going.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry to keep beating this thread, but I've been asked if I'm going to carry hats soon by a lot of people. Im super stoked to say that our full custom hats will be in stock by the end of may!!! Thanks for all the support guys and if you get a chance follow us on instagram and Facebook! 

heres the animated mock-ups.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Nick also took first tarpon on fly. Pics on his insta. Congrats man! 

I'll have more giveaways real soon! thanks for the support guys.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hats look great but I would recommend black on the underside of the bill to cut glare.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Have bought a couple of shirts from you, so I love your stuff and don't want to come across as the curmudgeon. I like the hat designs, but some of us older guys aren't into the "Captain Flatbill" look - any chance you'll do some stuff with the tried and true Richardson 111 hats?

Pete


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

pete_paschall said:


> Have bought a couple of shirts from you, so I love your stuff and don't want to come across as the curmudgeon. I like the hat designs, but some of us older guys aren't into the "Captain Flatbill" look - any chance you'll do some stuff with the tried and true Richardson 111 hats?
> 
> Pete


Appreciate the support Pete!

Will be doing more styles, but these are trucker and full cotton hats. You can bend the bill how you want. I usually put a slight curve into them, others will go more or keep it flat.

I have to purchase 48 of each style, so it's kind of a big investment. These will come in by the end of may. Once I see how they do I'll be ordering more styles accordingly. My overall goal will be pushing hats more than anything. I'd like to have a nice selection for everyone's taste eventually. It's just not possible right now for me financially.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh and in time for tarpon season we have a new design out. Right now it is only available chest side on a ladies v neck and men's short sleeve, but I'm waiting on a sample to put the new design big across the chest of a tee for cheaper.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

The Mrs. already hates my hat collection but I'll be needing to add one of yours when they come in ;-)

Lou


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Jfack said:


> Sorry to keep beating this thread, but I've been asked if I'm going to carry hats soon by a lot of people. Im super stoked to say that our full custom hats will be in stock by the end of may!!! Thanks for all the support guys and if you get a chance follow us on instagram and Facebook!
> 
> heres the animated mock-ups.
> View attachment 9226
> ...


I'd like the hats but a mesh back is not good for my bald head. Yea I could use a buff over it but I'd probably miss a spot. Yes the under bill needs to be black


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> I'd like the hats but a mesh back is not good for my bald head. Yea I could use a buff over it but I'd probably miss a spot. Yes the under bill needs to be black


Camo one is full cotton twill, no mesh. Can't do black under with this run, they're already in production. They are all darker colors aside from the mango, so should be fine. I have a few howler hats that are a lighter blue under bill and never noticed a difference. And a skinny water flag hat that's grey underneath and it's fine too. 

Will consider the black under bill for the future hats though! Just didn't think about it this run.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Jfack said:


> Camo one is full cotton twill, no mesh. Can't do black under with this run, they're already in production. They are all darker colors aside from the mango, so should be fine. I have a few howler hats that are a lighter blue under bill and never noticed a difference. And a skinny water flag hat that's grey underneath and it's fine too.
> 
> Will consider the black under bill for the future hats though! Just didn't think about it this run.


Any dark color that help with glare will work


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> Any dark color that help with glare will work


Yeah the navy and grey hats should be fine, and the camo too most likely. I just emailed the company making them to see if I can make that change, but i doubt they will since those mock ups were the final approval before production. I'll have to do black under next round of hats.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Go on our instagram for details @deadloco


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

I like the push pole logo long sleeve Nick is wearing fishing those tailers! Looks like the bamboo material???


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

FSUDrew99 said:


> I like the push pole logo long sleeve Nick is wearing fishing those tailers! Looks like the bamboo material???


It's a super light weight 100% ring spun cotton long sleeve.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Hats are in!


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

Saw you on IG and gave you a follow. Keep working at it man, you have a cool idea and some dope merch. Just gotta stick with it


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

FlatsRoamer said:


> Saw you on IG and gave you a follow. Keep working at it man, you have a cool idea and some dope merch. Just gotta stick with it


Thanks man appreciate it!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

need one


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I love my shirts, super comfy!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Seriously though, When are they gonna be up on the website?


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Seriously though, When are they gonna be up on the website?


Now available on the website!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm pumped, that blue and teal hat is on the way


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I'm pumped, that blue and teal hat is on the way


Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Doing a free hat giveaway! Check out our instagram for details @deadloco. Winner will be drawn on Wednesday


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

15% off hats now-friday. Use promo code Merica on the website.
Have a good 4th everyone! be safe out there (saw some sketchy stuff on the water already here in bradenton).


----------

